# P.B. 76cm Flattie. Kayak's maiden voyage.



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Guys.

Got this P.B. 76cm Flattie 6kms up Ningi Creek at Bribie in my yaks maiden voyage!  . Got lots more around 30-50cms. All Flatties taken in 20-40cms of water trolling and casting Halco 1m+ Laser Pros and various plastics. Also at the start of the day got a few Grinner and Pike at the mouth. A mate Angus got a Whiting while trolling an sx40 over a bank!

Troy


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top fish BM. Gotta be happy with your maiden voyage. What yak did you get?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaSGpEwAACFfgAASYAdEABCAXMAv99+wMACmoamKeRNT01PU09CNNAyZDBpo00wmJkwEDTBqeSU9pTI2oxMjQDCCARkG8L/K5a5lqCntmLTXZtKtrcYtaL/UjFik+GCCTLOHGIescvWdX5E4tDc73dyOYLhXXrgjth3WHWv5kyHzX9Gt5U7jbhanoYZEIh6TtF0dk1joVhFlvF00rdNUI2sMbxo0bRM9RjfMNApw358ToGfJKVoiNIOGDSqKO6xNIBy04czB+SqUgxE4/xdyRThQkKSGpEw=


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice fish mate, and you buggas didn't invite me!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

nice fish mate, well done


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys  .

Peril: I got a Cayman Toyboy. Some people said not to but I was really impressed with the way it performed. I Added a Humminbird Martix 10X Sounder to the rig as well.

Redpheonix: Yeah mate, I was surprise when he hauled up the Whiting. He put the Whiting in his storage well since there was salt water so he could bank up for a photo. Also there was 2 41cm Flatties he decided to keep for a feed that had been dead for some time. When he went to get the Whiting out of the well he couldn't find it. The Whiting had swum himself half way down the Flatties gob! We tried pulling himout by the tail but that just made things worse  . I'll attach a pic.

Occy: I hoping for the same! Now I've got high expectations!  .

Yakatak: Yeah mate come next time. You still up for Nudgee this weekend?

Troy


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf1qCOUAADbfgAAScPeAEgEk3Iq///+gMAEGLBqniENGkyaaGmjI0yepo0aAamgp+oTZRkaY0gNNBpkyPQap+ShGaNAgaGmgAANCArUgtbVcNQDDHvrQT9ZK8fr4iNVS9HvjzTOSlspZExFOJi4iU1QQoUOCQZOu6NsbfwNA4xPq7rmwMYFjjdKqDaReJN5YB62akybjTc1eNgsLXRQeAQ69A2vRSaUwtdMBgXt4YQyjCPCe1YpKkYn8KVWagwBmjTWBB49FEE1IJBzhP+ojnspHKGEhnAwMolQX7MdWYYvcMfpbGPcjNHCGmtGbzgELGxj7tXXI0U2rfMY7fNiOonmse5qmTrjIcFMUGTvKgNjiaEoBktiDUjUhbknZRugIoPMEUqwEltOTWcugu5IpwoSH61BHKA==


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha. Yeah mate, it gave us something to laugh about in the dismal weather  . The weather went good not long after the fatal Flathead/Whiting accident.

Troy


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nudgee Sunday arvo sounds good mate, are you busy friday? i may come down friday and could be better for me to sort out your computer then. PM me your mobile number and I'll give you a call tonight.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice work Troy. There certainly are a few of the big girls around this year. Lots of reports on Ausfish lately.

COngrats on getting her on your maiden voyage, I got mine on my second trip out in the Espri.


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Didn't know that was your maiden voyage Troy. You've certainly got a great set-up. I gotta get me one of those depth sounder / fish finders thingies.
That's a beautiful Flatty.....well done.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

nice going there troy - thats a ripper flatty.

Occy - Burpengary is on the Sunshine Coast, around the Glasshouse mountain area...near Beerwah.


----------

